# Offer Being Retracted



## MP_Bound (17 May 2010)

Hey everyone,

I looked through the search function, and couldn't find an answer to my question.


I was curious if anyone has heard of the CF retracting an offer made to someone.

My file manager is a coach at my college, and I saw him during an award night on March 29, 2010, and as we were chatting, he mentioned to me that I was initially offered a position in Infantry, which was weird to me because I didn't even list it as one of my three choices.  He said he turned it down for me because he knew I wouldn't want to do that and I was fine with that.

On April 7, 2010 I was calling into the recruiting centre to see if there was an update on my file. When I spoke with my file manager, he said that I was offered my second career choice, Armoured, and I leave for Basic Training July 26th(well my course start date is July 26th, I leave to go to St. Jean July 24th). After consulting with my family, I called back and accepted the offer. He told me he would be calling me near the end of May or the beginning of June to confirm the enrollment details and when I would be coming into the recruiting centre to sign the papers and swear in and all that.

Now I know it isn't the end of May yet, but I am curious about the recent cuts the CF has had to endure, and the more recent Navy situation, with the money coming out of other elements to fund the Navy shortage.

Would my offer be retracted?

Thanks very much for your time


----------



## DavieRocket77 (17 May 2010)

Hey MP, I haven't got an answer for you but all I can say is I would be heartbroken if my offer was retracted. Just wondering what made you think to ask such a question? I'm set to start BMQ on Nov 1st and I've already gave my notice to my employer that I'll be done September, I've decided to take some extra time to get prepared and enjoy my last few weeks as a "civi" with some r+r, so if my offer was to be retracted I would be in some serious do-do lol


----------



## Steel Badger (17 May 2010)

A file manager cannot accept or retract/ refuse an offer made to an applicant.
The offer is made to the applicant, not the file manager... typically the applicant is contacted by a Military Career councillor or a file manger and given the offer, as well as the opportunity to accept or refuse it.

If you were intereviewed for 3 trades, and are successful in the interview, you will be merit listed for all 3.
You will be given an offer based on your stated choice ( if you have expressed a preference) and the needs of the service:

E.g. you have selected a) Infantry, b) cook and c) underwater basket weaver and stated a pref for infantry. You get an offer for underwater basket weaver because infantry is closed and we need for UWBW's....

SB


----------



## MP_Bound (17 May 2010)

Steel Badger said:
			
		

> A file manager cannot accept or retract/ refuse an offer made to an applicant.
> The offer is made to the applicant, not the file manager... typically the applicant is contacted by a Military Career councillor or a file manger and given the offer, as well as the opportunity to accept or refuse it.
> 
> If you were intereviewed for 3 trades, and are successful in the interview, you will be merit listed for all 3.
> ...



Im curious why I was offered Infantry if I didn't list it as a choice when filing my application and wasn't asked any questions regarding Infantry during my interview?

And when I spoke to the recruiting centre, my soldier potential score was 60/90 for MP, and something like 54 for Armoured. I didn't bother to ask for my third choice which was Boatswain.

What made me ask this was that some people I know going on the same course as me in July, had told me that they received their enrollment details and swearing in dates immediately when they accepted the offer, and were already mailed/emailed the arrival procedures and what to bring to St. Jean but I have not.

Would anyone be able to shed some light on that, I would much appreciate it.


----------



## kkramar (17 May 2010)

Well I sure hope this isn't happening! I start on sept 13 in Borden. I haven't received any papers or exact date for enrolment, but I talked to my file manager and she said that I'll get all that at the end of July because enrolments can change dates.


----------



## Steel Badger (17 May 2010)

MP_Bound said:
			
		

> Im curious why I was offered Infantry if I didn't list it as a choice when filing my application and wasn't asked any questions regarding Infantry during my interview?
> 
> And when I spoke to the recruiting centre, my soldier potential score was 60/90 for MP, and something like 54 for Armoured. I didn't bother to ask for my third choice which was Boatswain.
> 
> ...



Applicants cannot be merit listed for trades they have not been processed for, this includes the interview. As a military career councillor I cannot interview an applicant for cook but file my formal report as suitable for pilot. The process and our SOP's do not support that. At the very least an update interview is required with the applicant to assign a score for a desired MP. No score....no merit list....no job offer.

At worst it can lead to an irregular enrollment which could lead to you being yanked off course and released.

I do have a question however, you mention speaking with your file manager about trades, that is propely the job of yoru MCC, what does she or he say?


----------



## MP_Bound (17 May 2010)

Steel Badger said:
			
		

> Applicants cannot be merit listed for trades they have not been processed for, this includes the interview. As a military career councillor I cannot interview an applicant for cook but file my formal report as suitable for pilot. The process and our SOP's do not support that. At the very least an update interview is required with the applicant to assign a score for a desired MP. No score....no merit list....no job offer.
> 
> At worst it can lead to an irregular enrollment which could lead to you being yanked off course and released.
> 
> I do have a question however, you mention speaking with your file manager about trades, that is propely the job of yoru MCC, what does she or he say?



I am going on what had been said to me, so if it isn't true that is ok. 

I was interviewed for MP, Armoured, and Boatswain, and deemed suitable for all trades by the person that interviewed me.

MP, from my understanding, is a tricky trade because you need to complete MPAC before being merit listed, so I dont believe I was merit listed for that at the point I had called and was told of my offer for Armoured.

And forgive me, but the only person I have ever spoke to regarding details of my application has been my File Manager. How would I go about finding out who the MCC for my file is?


----------



## Steel Badger (18 May 2010)

The chap ( or Chapette) who conducted your interview is your MCC. He or she may also wear 2 hats as a recruiter as well. File managers do not conduct interviews and assign MP scores.....


----------



## MP_Bound (18 May 2010)

Steel Badger said:
			
		

> The chap ( or Chapette) who conducted your interview is your MCC. He or she may also wear 2 hats as a recruiter as well. File managers do not conduct interviews and assign MP scores.....



My file manager didn't assign my soldier potential score, he just told me what it was on my file.

And I totally forget who conducted my interview, I have just been dealing with my file manager to get information about my file.

I was just curious why I haven't heard anything about when my swearing in ceremony is, and its been since the beginning of April.


----------



## Lil_T (19 May 2010)

Can't hurt to check in - say once a month. My file manager deployed and nobody told me - I had to actually go in to ask to speak with her and that's when I found out what was going on. My file was in the bottom of her desk drawer. Sh*t happens.


----------



## Alea (19 May 2010)

MP_Bound said:
			
		

> I was just curious why I haven't heard anything about when my swearing in ceremony is, and its been since the beginning of April.



Hi MP,

I suggest you either call and ask or go to your recruiting center in person and see if you can speak with your recruiter. There is no reason why you wouldn't get an answer by doing that.

Let us know 
Alea


----------



## Steel Badger (19 May 2010)

Typically, your file manager will call you when all the requisite paperwork is complete and you are ready to be enrolled. Try calling your File manager or your Career councillor for clarification. (If you cannot remember who your MCC was, ask the staff when you call, his or her name is a matter of record.)

NB:  Recruiters cease handling files once the applicant has submitted the EAF, unless that worthy also happens to wear a second hat as a military career councillor.

Recruiter: Introduces applicant to options / entry plans.

File Manager: Handels all bookings etc, deals with enrollment and processing of file. They do not counsel applicants.

MCC: Conducts interview, works with applicant to resolve any outstanding background issues etc, counsels applicant as req'd


----------



## MP_Bound (20 May 2010)

I spoke to the recruiting centre today, and my file states that I have accepted an offer for Crewman(no surprise there) but what I was curious about is why it doesn't say my BMQ date on my file. When I accepted the offer back in April, I was told it was July 26th course date.

I asked the Cpl on the phone if he had any idea when my swearing in date would be, and he wasnt sure.

Im just nervous that since it doesn't say my BMQ date on my file, that the recruiting centre, being busy, might have forgot to load me on that course...I dont know if that has happened before, I am just nervous.

In April, I was told to expect a call back end of May, or first week in June, so I guess I can wait until then and see what's up.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 May 2010)

MP_Bound said:
			
		

> I spoke to the recruiting centre today, and my file states that I have accepted an offer for Crewman(no surprise there) but what I was curious about is why it doesn't say my BMQ date on my file. When I accepted the offer back in April, I was told it was July 26th course date.
> 
> I asked the Cpl on the phone if he had any idea when my swearing in date would be, and he wasnt sure.
> 
> ...



Well...after numerous posts on this thread, it seems you kinda knew what was going on the whole time?

Like lots of people say, it doesn't hurt to call every once in a while.

It ALSO doesn't hurt to listen to what the CFRC staff say, such as "expect a phone call around XYZ".

Why is it applicants these days think our CFRC staff folks are all stupid/forgetful/lazy/incompetent/misinformed/out to lunch/clueless or whatever it is that seems to surface here on this site??

 :


----------



## MP_Bound (20 May 2010)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Well...after numerous posts on this thread, it seems you kinda knew what was going on the whole time?
> 
> Like lots of people say, it doesn't hurt to call every once in a while.
> 
> ...



I may have known that I was expecting a call in June, but when I hear other recruits had their swearing in ceremony the day the accepted the offer, and have been mailed/emailed their joining instructions, and I haven't, of course I was nervous, and I looked to the forums to help me quell my nervousness, which is a reasonable action to take.

I never said they were lazy or incompetent. All I was saying is that with the load of recruits they are dealing with, I was nervous about my file.

It is completely fair to feel nervousness, as I am sure even yourself felt when you joined. The difference between recruits of today, and of yesteryear is technology and access to information. 

All the questions you see on these forums I am sure you were asking yourself when you were joining up, you may have even asked your parents/relatives/friends to answer the questions you had, I have the internet. I am doing the same thing, just using a different resource.


----------



## mathabos (20 May 2010)

MP_Bound said:
			
		

> I may have known that I was expecting a call in June, but when I hear other recruits had their swearing in ceremony the day the accepted the offer, and have been mailed/emailed their joining instructions, and I haven't, of course I was nervous, and I looked to the forums to help me quell my nervousness, which is a reasonable action to take.



I totally agree with your comment. I am in the same position. I heard about others getting their swearing in date and that they received an email. That has made me nervous as I have no idea when I am swearing in. 
I just have to wait for my recruiting center to figure it out


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 May 2010)

Get used to it Sunshine. You're not special in the CF, just a number.

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

